# Anno zero al paladozza di Bologna



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2010)

con luttazzi e benigni , santoro ritorna nelle piazze
serata sulla libertà d'informazione


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2010)

Luttazzi mi piace, a Santoro mi spiace darei fuoco, è il Fede della sinistra, questi due personaggi prorpio non li mando giù, altro che libertà di informazione a lavorare i due signorotti. Però sotto sotto credo che questo giornalista sia ghei ed innamorato di Berlusconi, ne parla davvero troppo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2010)

Magari potessi andare...


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Luttazzi mi piace, a Santoro mi spiace darei fuoco, è il Fede della sinistra, questi due personaggi prorpio non li mando giù, altro che libertà di informazione a lavorare i due signorotti. Però sotto sotto credo che questo giornalista sia ghei ed innamorato di Berlusconi, ne parla davvero troppo.


 
Noooooo. Emilio FIDO è inarrivabile!!!!!:carneval:

Neanche Minzolini riesce ad emularlo...banda di dilettanti!!!


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Magari potessi andare...


 so che sarà disponibile in rete e su vari canali; anch'io non voglio perderlo


----------



## ranatan (26 Marzo 2010)

Sky Tg 24 l'ha trasmessa.

Pare che la serata sia andata benone:
http://www.momentosera.com/articolo.php?id=11111


----------



## ranatan (26 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Luttazzi mi piace, a Santoro mi spiace darei fuoco, è il Fede della sinistra, questi due personaggi prorpio non li mando giù, altro che libertà di informazione a lavorare i due signorotti. Però sotto sotto credo che questo giornalista sia ghei ed innamorato di Berlusconi, ne parla davvero troppo.


Paragonare Fede a Santoro è come dire che la merda è buona come il cioccolato!


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2010)

Ranatan, sono uguali, sono l'estremo che indica la non libertà di pensiero da una parte e dall'altra. Santoro non è obiettivo, spara assoluti, che acecano, ma visti da persona libera sono eccessi. Può piacere? Certamente, per farsi un paio di risate vedendo quanto possa una persona essere manipolatrice.
Una cosa mi è stata insegnata, che chi sposa una idea politica senza farsene una propria in automatico agirà per mano altrui, io da persona capace di vedere tutto non vedo così il male come a volte viene dipinto, come non vedo il bene come ci viene presentato, le tinte forti servono solo per manipolare le persone. Accecati da un odio politico si cerca in italia di seguire gli estremi, risultado da parte mia o fascisti o comunisti, quindi due ideologie mali estremi del ventesimo secolo. 
Sono giovane e chiedo un mondo senza questi assoluti idioti, chiedo un mondo senza blocchi conttrapposti ma con un dialogo, a volte aspro ma che crei qualcosa, da persona moderna quale sono Santoro è soltanto un T-rex parente della persona che tanto odia.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ranatan, sono uguali, sono l'estremo che indica la non libertà di pensiero da una parte e dall'altra. Santoro non è obiettivo, spara assoluti, che acecano, ma visti da persona libera sono eccessi. Può piacere? Certamente, per farsi un paio di risate vedendo quanto possa una persona essere manipolatrice.
> Una cosa mi è stata insegnata, che chi sposa una idea politica senza farsene una propria in automatico agirà per mano altrui, io da persona capace di vedere tutto non vedo così il male come a volte viene dipinto, come non vedo il bene come ci viene presentato, le tinte forti servono solo per manipolare le persone. Accecati da un odio politico si cerca in italia di seguire gli estremi, risultado da parte mia o fascisti o comunisti, quindi due ideologie mali estremi del ventesimo secolo.
> Sono giovane e chiedo un mondo senza questi assoluti idioti, chiedo un mondo senza blocchi conttrapposti ma con un dialogo, a volte aspro ma che crei qualcosa, da persona moderna quale sono Santoro è soltanto un T-rex parente della persona che tanto odia.


si, santoro è fazioso ma il paragone con fede è improponibile in quanto per lui la politica c'entra ben poco e si parla di opportunismo.
poi il tuo discorso sarebbe pure giusto se solo nei fatti (cioè negli scritti) non  manifestassi tutt'altro che serena e pacifica tolleranza della saggezza del medio


----------



## Lettrice (26 Marzo 2010)

Stavo guardando il monologo di Luttazzi... non e' che mi scandalizzi pero' l'ho trovato un filino volgare


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Stavo guardando il monologo di Luttazzi... non e' che mi scandalizzi pero' l'ho trovato un filino volgare


un filino? luttazzi si offenderebbe:mrgreen:


http://www.broderie.it/images/humorimm/Luttazzi monologo satyricon.PDF


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2010)

In bocca ad un altro sarebbe terribilmente volgare... lui riesce a farlo rimanere un filino.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> un filino? luttazzi si offenderebbe:mrgreen:


Poteva dire di peggio secondo me:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi il tuo discorso sarebbe pure giusto se solo nei fatti (cioè negli scritti) non  manifestassi tutt'altro che serena e pacifica tolleranza della saggezza del medio


Minerva, io tollero molto più di quanto possano tollerare persone che si dicono tolleranti, in questo mi spiace paragoni non ci sono. C'è solo una cosa che non tollero (attenzione alla parola cosa e non persona), la mia ex, stop, l'esistenza di altre persone ed altre idee mi piace, mi piace discutere e mi piace poter accrescere le mie conoscenze, poter cambiare idea a volte ma non prendendo l'idea di un'altra persona ma nel confronto capire un qualcosa di più.
Si il confronto Fede e Santoro non ci sta, però sono felice che siano entrambi in TV, in fondo si ridicolizzano entrambi ogni volta alla grande da parte di chi sa fare critica, in maniera diversa...patetici.
In assurdo Luttazzi mi piace assai, se posso vado a vederlo, è a volte volgare, ma si sa come sia, è anche graffiante ed estremamente intelligente.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Minerva, io tollero molto più di quanto possano tollerare persone che si dicono tolleranti, in questo mi spiace paragoni non ci sono. C'è solo una cosa che non tollero (attenzione alla parola cosa e non persona), la mia ex, stop, l'esistenza di altre persone ed altre idee mi piace, mi piace discutere e mi piace poter accrescere le mie conoscenze, poter cambiare idea a volte ma non prendendo l'idea di un'altra persona ma nel confronto capire un qualcosa di più.
> Si il confronto Fede e Santoro non ci sta, *però sono felice che siano entrambi in TV, *in fondo si ridicolizzano entrambi ogni volta alla grande da parte di chi sa fare critica, in maniera diversa...patetici.
> In assurdo Luttazzi mi piace assai, se posso vado a vederlo, è a volte volgare, ma si sa come sia, è anche graffiante ed estremamente intelligente.


ecco la cosa importante: la pluralità di idee e la libertà di esporle :up:


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ecco la cosa importante: la pluralità di idee e la libertà di esporle :up:


Non è pluralità di idee fidati, è solo che se una persona vuole farsi derirdere non sono nessuno per farlo smettere, ma mi rimane il fastidio che lui stesso non capisce di agire in maniera veramente pesante e sbagliata, di creare uno show non credibile ormai. 
Ma come dico, in uno stato normale non avremmo il nanetto al potere, non avremmo una persona come pelatino dall'altra parte e sinceramente Santoro non sarebbe in TV :rotfl:, accontentiamoci di essere lo stato barzelletta dell'europa!


----------



## ranatan (26 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è pluralità di idee fidati, è solo che se una persona vuole farsi derirdere non sono nessuno per farlo smettere, ma mi rimane il fastidio che lui stesso non capisce di agire in maniera veramente pesante e sbagliata, di creare uno show non credibile ormai.
> Ma come dico, in uno stato normale non avremmo il nanetto al potere, non avremmo una persona come pelatino dall'altra parte e sinceramente Santoro non sarebbe in TV :rotfl:, accontentiamoci di essere lo stato barzelletta dell'europa!


Infatti. In uno stato normale sarebbe in galera!


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Infatti. In uno stato normale sarebbe in galera!


Ranatan, in uno stato normale sarebbe in galera! In uno stato normale non avremmo avuto tangentopoli, in uno stato normale non avremmo avuto interferenze estere su vicende passate (molti anni sono pasati), in uno stato normale manco tangenti avremmo avuto e non avremmo avuto un partito che prendeva soldi da una dittatura.
Le uniche persone di una certa caratura politica che ci sono state in italia sono Andreotti e Craxi, volenti o nolenti, il resto die personaggi che abbiamo sono caricature di persone. 
Pensate, sono giovane ed ho una totale disistima del nostro sistema, pensateci bene che forse forse quello che è stato fatto al prescindere dal legale e all'illegale è stato il togliere qualcosa alle future generazioni.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è pluralità di idee fidati, è solo che se una persona vuole farsi derirdere non sono nessuno per farlo smettere, ma mi rimane il fastidio che lui stesso non capisce di agire in maniera veramente pesante e sbagliata, di creare uno show non credibile ormai.
> Ma come dico, in uno stato normale non avremmo il nanetto al potere, non avremmo una persona come pelatino dall'altra parte e sinceramente Santoro non sarebbe in TV :rotfl:, *accontentiamoci di essere lo stato barzelletta dell'europa!*


Hai ragione e' veramente una barzelletta e anche di quelle a sfondo sessuale!:carneval:


----------



## Amarax (26 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Sky Tg 24 l'ha trasmessa.
> 
> Pare che la serata sia andata benone:
> http://www.momentosera.com/articolo.php?id=11111


Io l'ho seguita su repubblica tv in digitale terrestre ed è disponibile su you  tube :up:


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2010)

*comunque la pensiate*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSRyHOdewv4&feature=related


----------



## Amarax (26 Marzo 2010)

La penso bene :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ranatan, in uno stato normale sarebbe in galera! In uno stato normale non avremmo avuto tangentopoli, in uno stato normale non avremmo avuto interferenze estere su vicende passate (molti anni sono pasati), in uno stato normale manco tangenti avremmo avuto e non avremmo avuto un partito che prendeva soldi da una dittatura.
> Le uniche persone di una certa caratura politica che ci sono state in italia sono Andreotti e Craxi, volenti o nolenti, il resto die personaggi che abbiamo sono caricature di persone.
> Pensate, sono giovane ed ho una totale disistima del nostro sistema, pensateci bene che forse forse quello che è stato fatto al prescindere dal legale e all'illegale è stato il togliere qualcosa alle future generazioni.


 Te lo dico pacatamente.
Tu della storia italiana sai poco e di politica e di media quasi nulla.
Non faccio lezioni, per cui non chiedermi di argomentare, ma devi fare un po' di spesa in libreria.


----------



## Amarax (27 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Te lo dico pacatamente.
> Tu della storia italiana sai poco e di politica e di media quasi nulla.
> Non faccio lezioni, per cui non chiedermi di argomentare, ma devi fare un po' di spesa in libreria.


Vero Daniele, forse eri preso da altro e non hai seguito molto...
proprio loro due...:unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (27 Marzo 2010)

Mi spiace dirlo, ne so proprio molto più di vuoi sull'argomento, forse molto più di certi presunti scrittori. Perchè dico questo? perchè feci a mio tempo delle ricerce spinto da una persona che mi disse semplicemente di leggere in mezzo le righe dei giornali. Ho imparato a farlo, a leggere una notizia e metterla al contrario visto che certi Giornali "Il giornale e la Repubblica" tendenzialmente usano la distorsione dei fatti, ma anche molti altri.
La qualità della informazione in Italia è pessima, fatta da macchiette che si vogliono far chiamare giornalisti, non c'è confronto con certi altri stati, si la nostra informazione è bloccata, ma anche dalla incapacità naturale di non scrivere banalità.
Dal mio punto di vista Santoroè un uomo banale e non troppo intelligente, ha il diritto di dire quello che vuole ed è sacrosanto, ma permane una mia idea, che una persona non può far uso di una Tv per scopi suoi personali, che si chiami Santoro o Berlusconi. Sta antipatico Berlusconi? Almeno a poco meno della metà egli italiani si e ci può ben stare, c'è a chi sta simpatico e chi non prova nulla per lui, ma non confondiamo l'antipatia per una persona con pratiche giuste o ingiuste, le cose vanno viste in maniera imparziale, punto.
PS: Saviano è una persona capace, lui scrive malissimo, ma Gomorra è una pietra di paragone su come si scava dietro ai fatti.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2010)

nota stonata 
-morgan che ha interrotto un lucido riccardo jacona per sproloquiare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi spiace dirlo, ne so proprio molto più di vuoi sull'argomento, forse molto più di certi presunti scrittori. Perchè dico questo? perchè feci a mio tempo delle ricerce spinto da una persona che mi disse semplicemente di leggere in mezzo le righe dei giornali. Ho imparato a farlo, a leggere una notizia e metterla al contrario visto che certi Giornali "Il giornale e la Repubblica" tendenzialmente usano la distorsione dei fatti, ma anche molti altri.
> La qualità della informazione in Italia è pessima, fatta da macchiette che si vogliono far chiamare giornalisti, non c'è confronto con certi altri stati, si la nostra informazione è bloccata, ma anche dalla incapacità naturale di non scrivere banalità.
> Dal mio punto di vista Santoroè un uomo banale e non troppo intelligente, ha il diritto di dire quello che vuole ed è sacrosanto, ma permane una mia idea, che una persona non può far uso di una Tv per scopi suoi personali, che si chiami Santoro o Berlusconi. Sta antipatico Berlusconi? Almeno a poco meno della metà egli italiani si e ci può ben stare, c'è a chi sta simpatico e chi non prova nulla per lui, ma non confondiamo l'antipatia per una persona con pratiche giuste o ingiuste, le cose vanno viste in maniera imparziale, punto.
> PS: Saviano è una persona capace, lui scrive malissimo, ma Gomorra è una pietra di paragone su come si scava dietro ai fatti.


La presunzione cieca (indice di grande insicurezza) esce da questo tuo scritto, come da altri. La dimostri attribuendoti più conoscenze di chi non conosci e ha vissuto almeno un ventennio più di te.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2010)

la strada per sapere di non sapere è ancora lunga per daniele , l'augurio è che la trovi prima o poi


----------



## Mari' (29 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSRyHOdewv4&feature=related



Semplicemente geniale! :sorriso: ... poi al momento di: Odiare i mascalzoni è una cosa nobile, (  Quintiliano ) *a ben vedere significa  onorare gli onesti ( Luttazzi )* ... mi e' piaciuto molto anche Monicelli :up:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUsX71NoMCA


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la strada per sapere di non sapere è ancora lunga per daniele , l'augurio è che la trovi prima o poi


Magari prima di frantumarle a tutto il mondo? :sonar:


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Semplicemente geniale! :sorriso: ... poi al momento di: Odiare i mascalzoni è una cosa nobile, (  Quintiliano ) *a ben vedere significa  onorare gli onesti ( Luttazzi )* ... mi e' piaciuto molto anche Monicelli :up:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUsX71NoMCA


anche a me è piaciuto l'appassionato monicelli; uno dei più giovani nell'anima


----------



## lamerikano (30 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Stavo guardando il monologo di Luttazzi... non e' che mi scandalizzi pero' l'ho trovato un filino volgare


Non è Luttazzi, è il paese che è divenuto terribilmente volgare...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Marzo 2010)

Ci voleva questo!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzGAMqP06dY


----------



## lamerikano (31 Marzo 2010)

Bellissimo!!

Astonished apprezzerebbe!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche a me è piaciuto l'appassionato monicelli; uno dei più giovani nell'anima


 Bello Monicelli. La saggezza è spietata.


----------



## Mari' (9 Aprile 2010)

*Vauro*

Stasera Vauro e' stato grande ... specialmente nella vignetta di Bossi con il figlio ad Arcore  

http://www.annozero.rai.it/dl/RaiTV...62a-4199-b0a5-3b63d621f658-annozero.html?p=0#


*"Anche bossi junior alla villa di Arcore,  vedi figlio mio un giorno tutto questo sara' tuo*"  :rofl:


----------

